# Blackout material for curtains



## expat77 (Nov 13, 2012)

I have curtains already and just need the blackout material for the back of them. Does anyone know if you can get someone to measure and fix the same day? As this is for our baby's room so don't want to have to wait weeks or days. I live in the springs area. thanks!


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

The guys at Dragonmart will come out straight away and they are dirt cheap. You may have to give them a lift to and from your house but it's quickest and cheapest.


----------



## expat77 (Nov 13, 2012)

I know there are a lot of curtain shops there so do you know a number of one of the shops?


----------



## lxinuk (Mar 18, 2012)

expat77 said:


> I have curtains already and just need the blackout material for the back of them. Does anyone know if you can get someone to measure and fix the same day? As this is for our baby's room so don't want to have to wait weeks or days. I live in the springs area. thanks!


IKEA do it cheaper than dragonmart in my experience! Ikea did it with in 2 days x


----------

